# Time to sort my skinny/fat self out!



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right. I did have a powerlifting journal that I had running for 18 months but in all honesty I haven't trained concistently since the beginning of the year so it's all gone to pot. I just want to start fresh and move on from the old one.

I'm starting this new one to give me the kick up the **** that I need. At the minute I weigh 188lb and look absolutely atrocious! I've got the dilemma of having a beer gut, yet I carry little muscle. So this log is going to sort me out.

The aim is to lose the gut and actually look like I lift. I have no interest at all in competing in powerlifting anymore so I'm moving to a bodybuilding type workout. 8-12 reps as opposed to the 3-5 reps I normally do. I'll also be running a carb cycling diet. When I bulk I get way too fat and when I cut I look puny!

I know it's going to be a long slog but by putting up these shocking pics I can see how crap I look and do something about it. I'll post more in 12 weeks after I've had a good run at consistent training and diet. Training will commence from next week.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In, think I have very similar genetics so know dem feels.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back shot tonight. Got a bit of mass but still a lot to work on.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

robc1985 said:


> Back shot tonight. Got a bit of mass but still a lot to work on.


Whats sort of macros you hitting?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BrahmaBull said:


> Whats sort of macros you hitting?


Tdee is 2550 kcals so I'll be +15% on training days and -10% on non training days.

Training:

Breakfast 100g/50g syntha 6/porridge

Half 10 Banana

Half 1 Tuna mayo with 4 slices wholemeal bread

Half 3 100g syntha 6

Tea chicken pasta or rice etc

Pwo 50/50 whey/dex

Bed 150ml ff milk and tub of cottage cheese

Non training:

250/50 greek yoghurt/whey

2 babybell

Salmon or tuna salad with avacado, eggs and feta

100g/15ml syntha 6/evoo

Chicken salad

250ml milk/50g whey.

On days: high pro and carbs with mod fat 40 40 20

Off days: high pro and fat with low carbs 50 10 40


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Welcome back mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

M_at said:


> Welcome back mate


Cheers! Time to sort my $hit out!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers! Time to sort my $hit out!


You're not the only one - I've resurrected my log in the link below! I'm also doing 10-12 range but the aim is still to compete later in PL.


----------



## jatin143ahuja (May 9, 2015)

Good bro keep goin wish u all the best nice tattoos


----------



## colettiburger (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a similar build, do you train core frequently and also I wouldnt take syntha 6 its not bad it's just more calories and carbs that you are drinking. Rather do some more volume eating so your stomach is full, less likely to cheat.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

colettiburger said:


> I have a similar build, do you train core frequently and also I wouldnt take syntha 6 its not bad it's just more calories and carbs that you are drinking. Rather do some more volume eating so your stomach is full, less likely to cheat.


I don't train core at all. It's something I need to start doing.

I have 4 tubs of syntha 6 so I best get it polished off pronto. Haha. On a weekend I have proper food for breakfast but at work it's much more convenient to have a shake.


----------



## colettiburger (Feb 10, 2015)

Your diet is very regimented, more than mine, I just track my cals and try to keep it around my numbers. Diet does have a lot to do with abs but if you hate doing it the best way to do it is fist thing in your workout . leg raises and some sort of crunch (cable, decline situps) every other day. Can bang it out in 10mins, on the other days hit your obliques, do a torso rotation and side crunch.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

I am in the same situation my recomp turned into a bulk which has resulted in 9 pound gain in 6 weeks probably about 2 pound is muscle lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Today's kcals are about 3000. Near enough a 40 40 20 split. Had to play around as had greek yoghurt for breakfast as today was an 'off' day in the gym. At home now though so gonna go to gym In half hour or so for upper session. Normally train Tues Thurs and Weekend but may alter it to Mon weds and Fri.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good first session. Really hard though. Hitting whole of upper body with a lot of volume was a shock. On paper it looked easy but I was blowing out of my **** at the end!

Flat bench all x 8. Bar, bar, 40, 50, 60x3

Db rows all x 8. 15, 20, 22.5x3

Shoulder press 12.5 x 6 then 15 2x12 and 1x7. Not done isolated shoulder work in about 2 years and it showed!

Lat pd all x 12. 45 then 82.5x3

Tri rope pd 30kg 2x15

Barbell curls 20kg 2x15

Upper body b workout will be

Inc barbell bench or db press

Seated Rows

Flat db press

Chins

Tri bar pd

Cable curls

Pwo shake gone down. Tuna mayo sandwiches in 90 mins then Mrs is making a nice tea. Chicken breast wrapped with phillidelphia and ham along with veg and sweet potatoes. Absolutely bang on!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Back shot tonight. Got a bit of mass but still a lot to work on.


We have almost indentical physiques and weigh the same lol

Problem with me is I cant do any weight training at the moment so its just diet and cardio. I have a feeling after a few weeks im just going to look skinny fat lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> We have almost indentical physiques and weigh the same lol
> 
> Problem with me is I cant do any weight training at the moment so its just diet and cardio. I have a feeling after a few weeks im just going to look skinny fat lol


Shame you can't do any weights. Hopefully that'll change soon. Let's create a skinny fat club. Haha.

In all seriousness I have always done well at losing weight so hope this runs smoothly. It's so easy to be a fat $hit though and nail a tub of Ben and Jerry's ice cream lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Shame you can't do any weights. Hopefully that'll change soon. Let's create a skinny fat club. Haha.
> 
> In all seriousness I have always done well at losing weight so hope this runs smoothly. It's so easy to be a fat $hit though and nail a tub of Ben and Jerry's ice cream lol


Im not getting my hopes up of being back anytime soon, Got something called costochondritis and people have it for months to over a year, Absolute nightmare

So what sort of macros you aiming for then?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> Im not getting my hopes up of being back anytime soon, Got something called costochondritis and people have it for months to over a year, Absolute nightmare
> 
> So what sort of macros you aiming for then?


Sorry to hear that. Must be hard not being able to train!

Running carb cycling. Tdee is 2550 then +15% on training days split 40 40 20 and -10% on non training days split 50 10 40 (p/c/f)

Never done a diet like this so hoping the extra cals fuel growth and recovery and the low cal days stop me becoming even fatter. Haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Must be hard not being able to train!
> 
> Running carb cycling. Tdee is 2550 then +15% on training days split 40 40 20 and -10% on non training days split 50 10 40 (p/c/f)
> 
> Never done a diet like this so hoping the extra cals fuel growth and recovery and the low cal days stop me becoming even fatter. Haha


Im just eating chicken and brocolli all the time lol protein shake after training and white fish with veg and rice for dinner.

Its far from exciting but its easy then weekends i change it up a bit i eat a little more carbs as we usually eat out so I just make sure i get a couple of shakes in to keep my protein high and make sure im not going over around 2000 calories. Once I see a bit of a change in the mirror I will drop cals again and be more stricter then for the last part of the diet I might go Keto.

Yeah its horrible I hate cardio and after ive done it I always think hmm Wonder if I should just go smash it and deal with the pain later lol but I never do I just think it will never heal if I train through it so no point


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> Im just eating chicken and brocolli all the time lol protein shake after training and white fish with veg and rice for dinner.
> 
> Its far from exciting but its easy then weekends i change it up a bit i eat a little more carbs as we usually eat out so I just make sure i get a couple of shakes in to keep my protein high and make sure im not going over around 2000 calories. Once I see a bit of a change in the mirror I will drop cals again and be more stricter then for the last part of the diet I might go Keto.
> 
> Yeah its horrible I hate cardio and after ive done it I always think hmm Wonder if I should just go smash it and deal with the pain later lol but I never do I just think it will never heal if I train through it so no point


Yeah deffo rest. In the long run I'm sure it'll be worth it as opposed to jumping in and injuring yourself more.

May run keto myself in the late summer in lead up to September holiday with Mrs. Depends on the state of me! Haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Yeah deffo rest. In the long run I'm sure it'll be worth it as opposed to jumping in and injuring yourself more.
> 
> May run keto myself in the late summer in lead up to September holiday with Mrs. Depends on the state of me! Haha


Yeah im away last week of august first week september so that was my plans with keto as well lol

Where you off to? Were heading back to Turkey again really enjoyed it last year


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> Yeah im away last week of august first week september so that was my plans with keto as well lol
> 
> Where you off to? Were heading back to Turkey again really enjoyed it last year


Off to Algarve. Never been so really looking forward to it. My Bro has just gone to Turkey until September as he's a freelance sound engineer so a bit of work going. Can't beat returning somewhere if you enjoy it!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

M_at said:


> You're not the only one - I've resurrected my log in the link below! I'm also doing 10-12 range but the aim is still to compete later in PL.


Good job you edited that to sort your spolling.... 

Good luck to you and OP tho!

Im a similar position myself!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Off to Algarve. Never been so really looking forward to it. My Bro has just gone to Turkey until September as he's a freelance sound engineer so a bit of work going. Can't beat returning somewhere if you enjoy it!


My mate was in Algarve with his mrs last year they loved it. Im sure you's will have a great time.

I will be subbed to this as well mate so keep up the good work


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Went Algarve years back and loved it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tea for the evening. High fat day today and low carbs


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

You don't have bad genetics tbh mate just a lot of bodyfat. I thought the same until I properly cut.

Good luck!


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Good luck, are you recomping?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers to you both. I'm doing a recomp yeah. I don't want to bulk as I'm already carrying too much fat and cutting would just see me turn into a skinny wreck!

So hoping a recomp turns my fortunes around a bit. Lower day tomorrow and I'm in agony from upper day yesterday!


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers to you both. I'm doing a recomp yeah. I don't want to bulk as I'm already carrying too much fat and cutting would just see me turn into a skinny wreck!
> 
> So hoping a recomp turns my fortunes around a bit. Lower day tomorrow and I'm in agony from upper day yesterday!


I'm in the same position but as a natural I feel a recomp would just be a waste. Not sure I'd it's the right way to go for me though.

Fvcking sucks being skinnyfat


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ryker said:


> I'm in the same position but as a natural I feel a recomp would just be a waste. Not sure I'd it's the right way to go for me though.
> 
> Fvcking sucks being skinnyfat


I'm doing this without anything, so it'll make it that little bit harder


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive never understood when I see people say recomping. Whats that all about?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Dizzeee said:


> Ive never understood when I see people say recomping. Whats that all about?


Eating at maintenance trying to build muscle and burn fat fat, however I've never actually seen it done with worthwhile results


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna see where I'm at at 10 weeks and assess options. See if this carb cycling lark is any kop. One thing's for sure, I can't bulk and get even fatter!


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

robc1985 said:


> Gonna see where I'm at at 10 weeks and assess options. See if this carb cycling lark is any kop. One thing's for sure, I can't bulk and get even fatter!


How tall are you?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 5'10. Bodyfat must be a good 25% at the minute


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hells teeth! First full leg session of the year and first high rep session in a few years. I can't believe how tired I am compared to how I am doing singles or trebles. The 170kg 1 rep seems a dream compared to this torture!

Squats all x 8. Bar x 2, 50, 70 x 3 sets. Legs feel like jelly even with such a light weight!

Barbell calf raises 3 x 12 at 90kg

Ham curls 3 x 12 at 45kg

Vertical leg press 3 x 12 at 120kg

Done! Practically crawled into the house after that. Doms are gonna be absolutely horrific. Squats super light but battered me. Will make 5 to 10kg leaps every week to progress. As much as this was torture I really really enjoyed it!


----------



## bigteggs (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm in a similar position to you mate, I couldn't decide whether to cut or bulk. Im probably around 21/22% bf and i know I will look pretty skinny if I drop the weight but have decided to cut first.

I'm 4 weeks in and seeing good results so far. My view was I wont be as fat for summer and at least I know how much muscle I am holding.

I will then start a slow bulk and increase my food intake again.

Good luck to you though mate!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigteggs said:


> I'm in a similar position to you mate, I couldn't decide whether to cut or bulk. Im probably around 21/22% bf and i know I will look pretty skinny if I drop the weight but have decided to cut first.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks in and seeing good results so far. My view was I wont be as fat for summer and at least I know how much muscle I am holding.
> 
> ...


Cheers! If I still look a fatty mid summer I'll start cutting for my September holiday. Hope your cut goes well! Im lucky that I drop weight really really easily with an intermittent fasting diet so something to consider before hol


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> In, think I have very similar genetics so know dem feels.


 Welcome to the skinny fat club!! I'm a not so proud member myself. Worst blooody genetics ever but i still train anyhow. You can't afford to eat much garbage with this body type. I train mainly on compound moves.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> Welcome to the skinny fat club!! I'm a not so proud member myself. Worst blooody genetics ever but i still train anyhow. You can't afford to eat much garbage with this body type. I train mainly on compound moves.


We all gonna make it?

I've decided to give Aragon's culking a go. Slow process but doesn't involve large bulks and cuts.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> We all gonna make it?
> 
> I've decided to give Aragon's culking a go. Slow process but doesn't involve large bulks and cuts.


Yeah he's good, he says basically smash it in the gym and eat above maintenance.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Yeah he's good, he says basically smash it in the gym and eat above maintenance.


I bought the guys book so might aswell trust him


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Haven't read the entire thread, but it seems a few people here are not sure if they should cut or bulk. Mike is a smart, smart guy, here is his recommendation:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Haven't read the entire thread, but it seems a few people here are not sure if they should cut or bulk. Mike is a smart, smart guy, here is his recommendation:


Based on this, I need to go on a diet!


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Haven't read the entire thread, but it seems a few people here are not sure if they should cut or bulk. Mike is a smart, smart guy, here is his recommendation:


 I cut before and just became skinny.

Fvck that I can accept the fat


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ryker said:


> I cut before and just became skinny.
> 
> Fvck that I can accept the fat


I hate skinny and hate the fat


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> I hate skinny and hate the fat


Just accept that you'll gain some fat, it's psychological.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

robc1985 said:


> Based on this, I need to go on a diet!


Based off your picture, I'd cut first - it wouldn't even take you too long at all you're not obese, although its a front on picture you're still not that fat.

If you stuck at it, trained hard - it'd be over pretty quickly. That way then you've got a nice opportunity to add some mass with barely any fat afterwards


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Based off your picture, I'd cut first - it wouldn't even take you too long at all you're not obese, although its a front on picture you're still not that fat.
> 
> If you stuck at it, trained hard - it'd be over pretty quickly. That way then you've got a nice opportunity to add some mass with barely any fat afterwards


Appreciate your words. I've read a lot of 'recomping' recently and it seems a bloody nightmare and very very hard without a near perfect diet.

I've cut before on warrior blaze and an intermittent fasting diet and weight fell off. Have you any general ideas on macros/keto/IF etc? Tbh I'll probably go with IF as it's worked for me before


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

robc1985 said:


> Appreciate your words. I've read a lot of 'recomping' recently and it seems a bloody nightmare and very very hard without a near perfect diet.
> 
> I've cut before on warrior blaze and an intermittent fasting diet and weight fell off. Have you any general ideas on macros/keto/IF etc? Tbh I'll probably go with IF as it's worked for me before


I used IF my first ever cut; wouldn't use it again (I like to eat when I want) - results are the same but IF is good for hunger control for sure.

Macros; a simple 500 calorie deficit,

1 gram of protein per lb of bodyweight

0.33-0.4g of fat per lb of bodyweight

rest into carbs


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> I used IF my first ever cut; wouldn't use it again (I like to eat when I want) - results are the same but IF is good for hunger control for sure.
> 
> Macros; a simple 500 calorie deficit,
> 
> ...


Do you think everyone has the same carb tolerance? Aragon recommends 0.6g fats in his book for people with low activity due to desk jobs etc


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Do you think everyone has the same carb tolerance? Aragon recommends 0.6g fats in his book for people with low activity due to desk jobs etc


It will come down to personal preference, the above is just a guideline - some people prefer higher fat diets, some prefer really low fat diets.

Can just adjust accordingly.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a play with myfitnesspal and gonna run higher carbs as opposed to the higher fat option. For the time being it'll suit my lifestyle better. Typical diet works out about 500 kcals below maintenance (2040). I've then done protein, fats and carbs as suggested.

Half 1: 4 slices bread with tuna mayo

Half 3: 1 scoops syntha 6

Tea: tuna pasta bake/chicken and potatoes etc etc

Pwo: 50g whey

Half 9: Fat free cottage cheese tub

Then no food until half 1 pm. Gonna kill me at start like last time but I made great progress so I'll be fine after a week or so


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Upper B session. Thoroughly enjoyable. Not moving the world but loving the higher rep stuff.

Incline bb bench all x 8. Bar x 2 then 40kg x 3

Seated cable rows all x 8. 52.5 then 90 x 3

Flat db press 20 at 3x12

Chins 4 4 4

Tri bar pd 45 at 2x15

Straight bar cable curls 25 at 2x15

Done. Now time for a few craft pale ales and pizza hut!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Am 187.2lb.

Diet starts today. Only supplement I'll be using is warrior blaze and your usual protein powder etc. Dropped 7lb rapidly last time on same method so fingers crossed. Bloody hungry though! Roll on half 1!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Grrr - I'm IFing today. Wish I was 187b already


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I gotta IF Wednesday but only because going out to an all you can eat


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

M_at said:


> Grrr - I'm IFing today. Wish I was 187b already


Taken 2 warrior blaze. Feel sick as fuark and need food. Haha. 3 hours is ages away!


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Do you If everyday or just none training days


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> Do you If everyday or just none training days


I'll be doing it every day on a 500 calorie defecit. Remember it being hard for first week last time, then I really enjoyed it


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

I need to try something like that but may do it on none training days id collapse doing that on training days!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> I need to try something like that but may do it on none training days id collapse doing that on training days!


You'd be surprised how you adjust to it after a week or so


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

So no food after 6pm until 1pm


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> So no food after 6pm until 1pm


8 hour fast. Half 9 until half 1


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Food today. Could be cleaner but hitting macs and calories. Warrior blaze was one tablet this morning and one pm. Appetite surpressed but not a sick feeling like yeateray when taking two so happy. The cottage cheese is before bed.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Keep it up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats all x 8. Bar x 2, 50, 70 x 3 sets.

Barbell calf raises 3 x 12 at 90kg

Ham curls 3 x 12 at 45kg

Vertical leg press 3 x 12 at 120kg

End of first block of 4 done. Will up weight for next session and progress as much as possible. Appreciate it's going to get tough being in calorie defecit but I'll do my best.

What are peoples thoughts on cardio whilst on IF / calorie defecit. Was going to see how I could progress diet and weights alone but open to the idea of cardio too. May start going for a walk with Mrs for 45 mins on a Tues and Thurs.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nearly bang on today. Finding cutting much easier to track than bulking. I'm trying to pick half decent foods instead of just eating for the sake of it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a lot on my plate so training has had to take a back burner. Gonna jump back into it next week though so can't wait. Be nice to get into a solid diet and training routine again.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Was wondering where you got to. Hope all is well mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Am weight 190.5lb @ 23.8% bf


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks to @BrahmaBull for a calculator that calculates bf percentage goals.

At the min I'm 190.5lb at 23.8% bf. To get to my ideal percentage of 15% I'd have to cut to about 12,3. Imo I'd look too skinny at that weight which tells me I'm not carrying enough muscle to start with!

So with over 25% being "obese" the moment I hit that I'll cut for health reasons. So the aim for now is to clean bulk as long as possible until I reach 25%.

Kcals will be 250 above maintenence. Gonna do this as clean as possible. Be approx 2800 a day.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, first day back in 2 months and it showed. Blowing out of my arse at the end and felt like throwing up. Won't take long to get back into it though hopefully.

All working weights. Light as hell but I'll progress each week.

Bench 4x8 at 50kg

Db rows 4x8 at 20kg

Seated shoulder press 3x12 at 12.5kg

Lat pd 3x12 at 75kg

Tri rope pd 2x15 at 25kg

Bb curls 2x15 at 20kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Doms were bloody awful after first upper body session.

Managed to get some light leg work in other day but didn't log it. Leg press etc and some light squats. Nothing to brag about. Haha.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

> Am weight 190.5lb @ 23.8% bf


191.5 at 24%


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking session. Really really enjoyed it!

Inc bb bench bar 2x8 then all x 5 40 50 60

Flat db bench 4x8 at 20kg

Seated cable rows 4x12 at 82.5kg

Facepulls 3x12 at 30kg

Cable abb crunches 3x15 at 40kg

Eating going well now I'm back at work. Just need to keep it together on a weekend as that's where all my timings get messed up. Next up, lower day on Thursday. Possibly deads. Not done in 3 months so I'll be the one dead at the end!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Work has been manic this week so not had chance to train so will be hitting it again Monday. Died down from then so I'll be back into it proper.

Holiday in 7 week so my last pint will be tomorrow with my mate. Be nice to have a clean run just focusing on diet and training.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Consistency it's the key mate 
You will get there... In no time


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking session today. Pushed myself to my limit on Bench and although I'm far away from where I'd like to be I'm really happy as it's my first heavy flat bench session in a long while. It felt like the world was collapsing on me on max set though!

Bench bar 2x10 
40 x 5
50 x 5
60 x 5
80 x 3
90 1 set between 3-5 = 3

Inc db bench 4x8 at 20

Cable rows 4x12 at 90

Face pulls 3x12 at 35

Cable abb crunches 3x15 at 40

Cracking session. Really happy with bench. Won't be long before I'm repping 100kg again.

Holiday in 7 weeks so I aim to have a good clear run up to it with solid diet and no booze. As it stands I'm a few lb off 14 stone. Heaviest ever was 14,2 and I was a huge bloated mess. Whilst I'm not that much of a state now I'm not ideal so I'll just continue to eat well and see what happens.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fecking tapatalk and it's paragraph problem!!!!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice bench


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

3 months off deadlifts so I was absolutely dreading tonight. Therefore I took it fairly steady and didn't go balls to the wall! All beltless too as I'm a fat cnut now so titan lever won't fit. Weekend adjustment I think. Haha.

Deads 40 2x8
60x5
80x3
100x3

One main set of 3 to 5 reps. Didn't go mad and just did 3 reps of 120kg. Realisticly I've 140 x 5 in me. 200kg is 1RM but hope to hit 210 come end of year. Happy with tonight given my layoff.

Lunges. Holy shiit. These killed me. 
4x8 at 12.5kg

Ham curls 4x10 at 45kg

Plate pinches 15kg each hand for 3 sets of max timing

Done. That was very very hard but enjoyable. Looking forward to next upper pump session on Saturday morning.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

> Nice bench


Cheers mate. 1RM is 115kg at min but I'd like to see 120kg sooner rather than later. Hoping slingshot will help get me used to weight


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking little session this morning. Bench killed me.

Bench working sets. 3 sets of max reps with a 1 min rest with 60kg.
20 (impressed with this. Flying up)
7
2!!!!!! Game over!

Tri rope pd 4x8 at 40kg

Lat pd 4x10 at 82.5

Db shrugs 3x12 at 25

Curls for the girls 3x10 at 20

Rope abb crunches 3x15 at 45


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heavy upper tonight. Stronger than last week so all good.

Bench bar 2x8 
50 x 5
70 x 5
90 x 3 (should have had 4 but no spotter so panicked) aim is 1 set of 3-5

Slingshot on for singles to get used to heavy weights again 
100
110

Incline db press 4x8 at 22.5kg

Rows 4x12 at 90kg

Facepulls 3x12 at 40kg

Abb rope crunches 3x15 at 45kg.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was fu**ing amazing! Nearly bailed it as super tired and coming down with cold. Glad I didn't....

So I have a dl comp coming up in 3 weeks. This is my second week back after my 3 month deads layoff. Wtf happened tonight. Haha. Plan for comp is 160 180 joint pb 200.

Tonight went:
40 2x5
75x5
100x3
120x3
140x3

160x3 without huge hassle. Deffo had 5 there but lower back pumps were absolutely insane. So that's my opener for 3. Could I surpass 200 in 3 weeks......

Leg press 4x8 at 120kg

Hammies. Zero! Couldn't even do one. Hams are dead.

Wow wow wow. Super chuffed. Weight is absolutely flying onto me too. This muscle memory bollocks is quality!

Oh, and I'm gonna be a dad. Super happy.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats mate, your first?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Indeed it is. So excited. Gonna need plenty more pre workout to get through the sleepless nights. Haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Indeed it is. So excited. Gonna need plenty more pre workout to get through the sleepless nights. Haha


First 4 months are tough I will be honest but gets easier when they start to sleep through the night lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow. Just got back after training with Andy Bolton. I'm absolutely fcukin hanging! I can't remember everything exactly but I'll do my best.

Firstly I had 105kg for one in mind after my layoff. Did 115 for one in Dec but having just come back I wanted to be realistic.

Andy looked at my setup and said it wasn't too bad. Just altered my grip width and got me on my toes and as car back as possible. Drove into me to drive with the legs.

Bar 2x8
60 x 5
70 x 3
80 x 3
90 x 3
100 x 3
105 x ........ 2! Did it! Super chuffed 
I stopped at that as I didn't complete what I had to.

Chains. I don't know what we went up to on this. It was 3 reps and all paused and it ruined me. Haha.

2 board press. Worked upto 100 x 3

Chest on fire by this point. Blowing out of my bloody arse!

Flat db press 3x12 at 20kg

J press at 30kg. I was dying by this point so don't know what I did.

Band Tricep pulldown. 3x12

Done! Absolutely ruined. What a session! Think heavy bench session on Tuesday make need to be a break. Lol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pow pow. After my workshop with Andy Bolton I've added 12.5kg to my bench! All from altering foot position and grip width.

Bench
bar 2x8
50x5
60x3
80x3
90x3
102.5x3 PB!

20kg Chains on with 2 second pause 
60x3
70x3

Sling on 
90x3
100x3

Feeling fcuking good and strong too. So much drive with my new foot position on my toes

Incline bench 4x8 at 25kg

Cable rows 4x12 at 97.5 PB!

Facepulls 3x12 at 45

Greenband tri push downs. 3x12. I was shown these on the seminar. Keeps constant tension in the Tricep. I'm gonna be in agony tomorrow!

Absolutely loving training at the minute. Routine is important for me so once I'm in the zone it's great.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bit of progress. 3 months between pics. First is 6th May. Didn't really start training again though until July so super super chuffed with my progress.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts today. I'm testing my 1rep max next week to see where I'm at so I did a few singles today to warm myself up and give an idea of what my three lifts will be. Really enjoyed it this morning.

Deadlifts 40 2x5

70x3

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1

So that was bang on. The aim is now gonna be 160 180 202.5 which will be an all time pb.

The 160 absolutely flew up. I felt the 180 but it still went. One thing's for sure though, I'm gonna need a lot of anger and hate in me to pull the pb. Not gonna be a silent walk up job. I'll have to be buzzing to do it. Can't wait.......


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What a great session! First cardio session in 3 years and I bloody loved it! Yeah I was blowing outta my arse with a sky high heart rate but I still loved it. Lol.

Push session. I found this ppl routine. Looked around for ages and liked look of this. Feel free to chime in but like look of it as concentrates on heavy compound lifts. Was gonna do 4 day split but I think 3 days plus 2 cardio will do me fine.

Incline bench

Bar 2x6

40 x 6

60 3x6

Flat bench

80 at 3x6

Bb oh press

20x6

30x6

40 3x6

Lat raises 8 3x6

Dips 3x6

Tri pd 55 3x6

Seated calf's 45 3x20

Cardio time!

Treadmill

Speed 3.5

Inc max 15

Heart rate 169-171

20 mins

Done! Diet is as suggested on previous post I made. Cutting out booze and s**t calories and focusing on good clean food with no cheats. Current weight 200lb. Aim about 175lb.

Cardio day tomorrow. Undecided between hill sprints hiit or steady jogging for 20 mins or so. I'm leaning towards hill sprints as I stripped fat for fun doing it 5 years ago.

Wobbly head seems pretty stable again and got a lovely order coming tomorrow from dolphin fitness.

Performance multi vitamin

Omega 3

Cassein powder

6 rtd shakes

8 protein bars

Then 3 samples of pre workouts

Gonna take shakes and bars on hol to keep me full instead of eating a load of shite!

May as well get all the s**t in whilst I can because when baby is here it'll be cold beans on bread! ￼


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pull session today as off work.

Deads

40 2x5

70x3

100 3x6

Fairly steady today. Flew up really but as first 3x6 session on pull I've taken it easy.

Rows 60 at 3x6

Wg pullups 3 4 3

Bb curls 25 at 3x6

Max incline at 3.5speed for 10 mins

Squats tomorrow. Absolutely dreading them as not done in months and months! Hiit training on Saturday is gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Basic diet plan for after hol. Trying to cut out crap. Any advice welcome.





































Casein will vary between that and cottage cheese. At around maintenence kcals. Will be doing 20 min on treadmill post wo and 2 hiit session a week. Aim is to get sub 15% bf.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back off an absolutely brilliant holiday with the Mrs. Weight today 199.5lb.

Whilst away I was recommended a book called fortitude training by Dr Scott Stevenson. I bought it as it was only 14 quid and comes with good reviews. I've swapped routines too much so I've done lots of research and chosen one I think I'll like and stick to. Last one I really enjoyed was wendler which I ran for a year or so in my powerlifting period.

It is ran as either a 3 or 4 day routine and three tiers including turbo versions. I am running the 3 day program and the very first tier and it's tore me a new arse today! Anyone who can do tier 3 must be bloody insane. You 'blast' for about 4-6 weeks then 'cruise' for a third of the time you blasted. Aim is to do a 6 week blast followed by 2 week cruise of which a week or so will be complete rest. I'll play by ear though as to how beat up I am.

So today was upper loading and lower pump. I won't list warmups, just working sets of which there is only one which is to complete failure. Each tier adds more sets.

Upper loading 6-12f

Bb rows 60 x 12 (up next time)

Wg pullups 6

Flat db bench 35 x 8. ****ed up as did 3x12 at 30 before but realised I had another in me

Db press 20 x 9

Lower pump 15-30f

Ws leg press 120x30 (up next time even though I nearly died!)

Ham machine curls 35 x 17

Seated calf raises 35 x 30

Done. An absolute mess at the end. Dripping and barely able to move. Big shop done for lots of healthy foods. No more beer and s**t food. Will be following people's advice from my earlier post of being 200lb and now what!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dead on my feet. This training is brutal. May only be one set but as it's each bodypart it's killer!

Will only list working sets. All 1 single set to failure.

6-12

Standing lunges 17.5 x 12

Close stance press 160 x 12

Ham curls 55 x 9

Adductors 80 x 15 (10-15)

Seated calf raises 2 sets at 80 x 12

15-30

Cable flyes ss sa pulldown 25x16/57.5x22

Upright rows ss Abbs 25x30/15

21's ss tri rope pd 20x21/25x30

Still finding feet with weight. Gonna take a blast I'd say to get it right.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Muscle rounds day for upper/lower

All working sets.

Cable rows 6x4 at 105kg

Lat pd 6x4 at 90kg

Db flyes 6x4 (+7) at 15

Lat raises 6x4 (+10) at 10

Tri bar pd 30 reps at 40

Low cable curls 20 reps at 30

Ham curls 5x4 at 45 then 1x4 at 35

Seated calf raises 6x4 (+10) at 65

Abbs 15

Done. Cracking session. First week of blast done. Week 2 begins Tues.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pm 198lb. Before hol I was just over 203lb in the morning so I should be about 196lb tomorrow meaning I've lost 7lb thus far which I'm really happy with.

Aim is to still reach 15% bf. Hoping for a lb a week which should take me to Xmas or so to lose a stone. Don't want anything drastic so just taking it steady. Diet is nailed on so I just have to keep up to it.

Loving the training plan even though it is brutal! Tomorrow is heavy upper, pump lower. Can't wait......


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus christ on a bike. Just finished throwing my guts up. Pushed myself to the absolute limit. As soon as I'd done a set on legs it was time to feel sick! Walked in the house and boom, toilet explosion!

Will list working sets only

Bb rows 60 x 12

Wg pullups 6

Flat db bench 35 x 10

Seated db press 20 x 12

Ws leg press 160 x 21

Machine ham curls 35 x 22

Seated calf raises 45 x 30

Fcuking horrific. Feel so much better for throwing up though. Prob a combo of workout and bcaa that tastes of baby sick. Binned it now. Think I'll stick to tried and tested bsn stuff and not cheap s**t.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Am weight was 196.75lb. Down 1.25lb from last week so steady away. Going to introduce rowing machine hiit for 15 mins post weights 3 times a week to speed things up a little. Next session is heavy upper, rep lower tomorrow. Fecking hate high reps on legs but loving the variety of training.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Getting a bit more used to the sessions but still brutal. Not been sick yet, just feel it. Haha.

Working sets only

Db rows 32.5kg x 12 pb

Chins 6. I suck at these!

Inc db bench 27.5 x 12 pb

Oh Bb press 40 x 8

Ws leg press 160 x 23 yuck!!!!!

Ham curls 35 x 22

Seated calf's 55 x 30

Not missing the 'big' three exercises at all. Really getting into this bodybuilding lark. Never thought the day would come where I'd be happy not to be benching!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking session today. Hit gym early because keeping an eye on Mrs as she's struggling with baby at min. Can't believe I'll be a dad in Jan/Feb. So excited. Left her watching strictly come Dancing shite while I went out. Lol.

Wide stance vertical leg press 200 x 12 pb

Single leg press 80 x 12

Ham curls 55 x 12

Adductors 80 x 15

Seated calf raises 90 2 x 12

Cable flyes ss Lat pd 30 x 15 and 67.5 x 30

Cable rows ss Abbs 82.5 x 21 and 18

Hammer curls ss tri bar pd 10 x 15 and 45 x 30

Done! Love it, especially the variety. Mrs said I looked a little pale though when I came in. Haha. Get my breath back and have a shake.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Muscle rounds and cardio session

Db rows 27.5 6 x 4

Chins 3 x 4f

Cable flyes 30 5 x 4 and 20 1 x 4

Front raises 8 6 x 4

Dips ss Bicep curls 30 then 8 x 15

Ham curls 45 6 x 4

Calf's 100 6 x 4

Abbs 15

20 min walk on treadmill.

Diet been 80% last 2 days so don't look great today. Hoping a clean weekend will sort me out come Monday. Just need to remain consistent


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

LISS cardio session. Diet wasn't cracking over weekend with Mrs being ill and other things but back on it today.

Carbs been below 50g so been fairly tired. Kept protein moderate and fat high. Ran this a while ago (keto) and had good results so I'll stick at it. I'll be getting fats from oils, nuts, cheese, frankfurters etc.

So tonight's LISS was 30 mins at 4.5mph. Approx 100 kcals burnt. I have always enjoyed HIIT when doing cardio (barely ever!) but I've read it isn't optimal on keto as it can burn you out too much. Dunno if anyone can shed any further light on that?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Upper power, lower explosion

All working sets

T-bar rows 70 x 9

Lat pd 120 x 12 pb!

Bb bench. Loved this in my powerlifting period. Bloody hate it now. 80 x 6. Could've squeezed 2 more but with no spotters I didn't risk

Bo flyes 17.5 x 12

Ws 45 degree leg press 160 x 30 pb!

Ham curls 35 x 25 pb!

Calf's 65 x 30 pb!

LISS 30 mins at 4.5mph.

Great session. Loving this training method. Best 15 quid I think I've ever spent! Never ever thought I'd get into bodybuilding but can't see me looking back now.

Also pay day so treat myself to a few goodies. First took kre alkalyn 4 years ago and noticed I didn't bloat like I do on mono. Look preggers sometimes! Also upping water intake from 1 litre tops (s**t I know!) to 4 litres.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

3lb loss this week. 195.5lb


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody hanging. Signed up to an 8 week transformation program at my gym. Includes diet and personal training. First session tonight and I feel absolutely battered.

Got bodyfat done with proper callipers for first time in years too and get results tomorrow. Cardio will be dependent on the result. Weight was 90.2kg.

10 minute circuit for each exercise with a training partner so only rest was as they did their set.

Squats 30kg x 12

Kettlebell swings 12 x 15

Farmers walks 16 x 30 secs

Db floor press 15 x 8

Db chest sup rows 10 x 10

DEAD. I'll be training 4 times a week over 8 weeks. Cardio will be put up when I know bf percentage. Aim is to lose some bodyfat and gain some muscle too.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 1, session 2.

5 mins warmups

Paired up with someone and 10 minute rounds. Equates to approx 5 or 6 sets. 3 second negatives where possible. Never felt so ****ed in my life! Completely different to powerlifting training. Blowing out of my arse.

Alternating static lunges 12kg x 10 reps each leg

KB Romanian deadlift 32 x 12

Waiter walks 8kg

Press ups. Collapsed half way! 15 reps. Approx 90 altogether.

Bb rows 35 x 8

10 minutes of abbs

On paper it looks piss. When you're constantly working for an hour though it's horrific. Gone are my days of 'heavy' deadlifts with 5 minutes rest.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2 session 3.

Cardio

33 mins walk at 5kmh burning 147 kcals.

I'm in absolute pieces from mon and tue sessions. Next cardio will be 16.5 mins hill sprints on sat am. Fuuuuuuck


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bodyfat percentage based on caliper testing is 17.9%. Over the moon given my scales say 25%! Been told they don't measure full body so it's why they've been inaccurate.

Goal. 12% initially which is approx 1 stone loss. I can piss that in 8 weeks. Bring it on!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 1 session 4

Usual 10 mins circuit so 5 or 6 sets

Kneeling landmine press 22.5 x 15 each arm

Band Chins

Goblet squats 35 x 10

Trap bar deads 55 x 8

Goblet walk 24kg

Absolutely soaking. Lol. Final session tomorrow before hill sprints on sat. Ahhhhhh shiiiiiit.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank God that's done. Week 1 workout 5

10 min circuit

Oh press 20 x 8

Single arm db row 15 x 10

Bul split squats. Fuuuuuuck 6 x 12 each

Sldl 40 x 15

Kettlebell stop and go farmers walk 20 each arm

Hill sprints tomorrow for 13 mins then a much needed rest on Sunday. 6 sessions in a week. Usually it's taken me 3 weeks to do so many workouts this year.

Feeling really really motivated at minute.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 1 workout 6

Well that was pleasant......

Hill sprints. 25m. Fast as possible. Just over 13 mins. Dead.

Will crank it up every week as per programme until I'm doing 2 hours cardio a week.

Home now for tuna and couscous.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

10 min circuit as many sets as possible

Squats 30 x 12

KB swings 15 x 15

Farmers walks 32kg

Db floor press 22.5 x 8

Db chest sup rows 15 x 10

Getting into this now. Half enjoyed it!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Loving this s**t. I'm well and truly converted!

Week 2 session 2

10 mins circuit with a partner as usual

Bb bo rows 40 x 8

Lunges 10 x 10 each leg

KB rom deads 32 x 12

Waiter walks 12 x 20 sec each arm

Press ups 15.

Pow pow. Loved that. Feeling miles stronger and stamina is getting much better too.

Finished with 17 mins LISS of which I'll do another 17 mins on Thurs and 16.5 mins HIIT tomorrow.

Diet is absolutely bang on. Tracking it every day and getting done what I've been told.

Rest day tomorrow so 2k calories. Only cheat I've had is granola of which I'm told isn't too bad.

I have needed this kick up the arse for a long time. Here's to getting down to 12% bf then building some decent muscle.

8 week before and after pics to be posted at the end.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What routine you on now then buddy?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus christ. Just recovered over an hour later. Had to dissappear into gym bogs to throw up half way through and nearly fell over. They've fu**ing broken me tonight!

Banded Chins 12

Goblet squats 20 x 10

Trap bar deads 50 x 8

VOMIT

Goblet walk 20 x 30 sec

Kneeling lm press 22.5 x 15

Had to have a big shake to get some energy back. Banana, milk, cassein, pb, Nutella and nesquick followed by granola. I feel destroyed.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BrahmaBull said:


> What routine you on now then buddy?


Full body 4 days a week plus cardio. Got a personal trainer for 8 weeks for gym transformation group and it's agony.

How you getting on


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

robc1985 said:


> Full body 4 days a week plus cardio. Got a personal trainer for 8 weeks for gym transformation group and it's agony.
> 
> How you getting on


Oh right, thought it looked like fortitude training not that I know much about it

I'm running Pct so training feels like a chore at the minute!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Really didn't wanna go tonight. Dragged myself there though and did well.

Oh press 25 x 8

Db rows 17.5 x 10

Bul split squats x 12

Sldl 45 x 15

KB stop and go farmers walk 20 each side

Hiit tomorrow then liss Sunday. Another 6 sessions this week. Feeling tired tbh. Food good though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Throughly enjoyable session. Squats are progressing nicely. Feel really good and explosive.

Usual 10 min circuit amsap with 3 sec negative

Db floor press 25 x 8

Db chest sup rows 17.5 x 10

Squuuuuats from 40 - 55

KB swings 20 x 15

KB 45 sec walks 20

I got told I'm looking leaner tonight by 3 people but I weigh the same as 2 weeks ago. Weird. Lol. Well I'm not complaining.

I think I've found the future with 3 sec negatives and circuits. Time under tension is great!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Been pretty Ill for a few weeks so had to resort to training on my own as I aren't very sociable at min.

Nothing flash. Just madcow 5x5 to try get some strength back up again. Fairly happy with how it went and surprised myself with squats.

Squats all x 5

50

65

75

90

100

Bench

40

45

55

65

75

Rows

30

40

45

55

60

Nothing fancy for a change. Just gonna stick to basics on a calorie defecit and see how I progress. Been putting way too much pressure on myself to look decent and comparing myself to others which hasn't helped my head. Just gonna concentrate on myself now.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice session this evening. Signed off work until new year so gonna try do day sessions thereon.

All working sets

Bench 60 x 5 5 5+ (13)

Curls for the girls 2 x 15 at 20kg

Squats 80 x 5 5 5+ (12)

Press ups 2 x 20

Need to try get diet back on track. With mood being so unpredictable and my routine/sleep all over its been up in the air.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Really enjoyed that.

All working sets

Oh press 5 5 5+ (12) at 35kg

Deads as above at 100kg

Chins 2 x 6

Then building myself up to cardio so did following 1 min bursts at speeds of:

5 5 6 7 8 9 6 7 8 9 6

Plan is 55 6789 6789 6789 678910 5

Will do twice a week so next one on Tuesday session. I also do pressups at 4 x 20 6 days a week (Sunday off)

Eating is an issue as I'm on a seefood diet ￼ I aim to tighten it up though as it's my downfall. Bf 17% so approaching 15%. Gonna keep going until I see visible abbs then see what's to do.

Got an order from mp today which is protein bread and protein pancakes. Gonna go shopping today and get some good grub in. That said I'm sure as hell gonna enjoy myself at Xmas with family.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Any pic updates? Sounds like your doing great. 17% is a big drop from where you were!

Whats your weight now?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Any pic updates? Sounds like your doing great. 17% is a big drop from where you were!
> 
> Whats your weight now?


Just seen this. Phone isn't noticing messages rec'd which is strange....

I had proper caliper tests done 5 weeks ago at 17% then last week (I lost 5mm more) so I'm a shade below that now. What I was using before were crappy scales that just measure your below section. My weight was 90.7 kg 5 weeks ago and 89kg last week.

Anyway here are some pics. One on left is 8 weeks ago and on right just now (after a load of chocolate lol)


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

robc1985 said:


>


Tightened up a load mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Am 91.1kg. You fat bastard, you fat bastard! ?

Heavier than ever but feel like I've lost weight if that makes sense. Wtf. Haha.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pressups 4x20 today. The aim with the program is to do these 6 days a week and add a couple of reps or a set each week. I'll play it by ear though and see how I feel at the start of a new round. Final day of week 1 tomorrow so back to squats, bench and curls.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Final workout of week 1 done (I did Thurs, sat and today)

Weights feeling ridiculously easy. I did 2.5kg lighter on Bench last Thurs and 8 reps less so well happy with a rep pb today. ☺

All working sets

Bench 62.5 x 5 5 20pb

Squats were a little tougher but still did well with 82.5 x 5 5 12

Bb curls 20 for 2 x 15

Pushup 2 x 20

Really happy with that. Gym was dead. Pretty much off til new year now. Got a ramp up plan to get me working full time again and all of Xmas off so fingers crossed.

Quick question regarding belts. In haste I sold my really good titan lever belt. (A manic moment of selling possessions). Will I still be able to work up to some decent weights without it or do I need one? I won't be powerlifting anymore so no 1RM. Minimum will be 5 reps. Dunno if it's worthwhile getting a cheap belt to help or do you not think I'll need it? Cheers.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Strength building up nicely. Reps as well as weight is increasing which is brilliant!

All working sets

Squats 85 x 5 5 14pb

Oh press 37.5 as above

Chins 6 4

Push ups 20 20

Very happy with that. Enjoying squatting again. With this linear progression I should start shifting some decent numbers come spring!

Just waiting in for more protein bread now. Im addicted to the stuff. Haha. Have a good day.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What a brilliant session. As mentioned, I have upped weights as I was absolutely pissing lighter weights and saw no benefit.

I went into it a little nervous because I've had a bad stomach this morning and was worried I'd s**t myself in the gym. Haha.

Bench 80 x 5 5 5+ (10!!!!) Can't belive that. Absolutely flew up. I recon I'm close to repping out 100kg for the first time ever!

Squats. Didn't do amrap as I was worried pushing into the belt would unload my arse. Lol.

100 x 5 5 5

Curls 25 x 2 x 10

So chuffed with that. It all felt silly easy. I'm not gonna get carried away though and I'll progress from these weights.

Used all my new kit. Elbow sleeves are a t**t to get on but really helps keep me tucked and tight.

New meds have piled weight on though which isn't great. 14,7 now! Measurements and weigh in on Friday so gonna try get down for that best I can

Have a great day!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well that escalated quickly. ￼

Been watching a Layne Norton video from Mark bell's channel on deadlift form. It taught me a lot. Firstly try bend the bar around you when setting up which will engage the lats. I could really feel them.

I also see a lot of people using straps and oh grip. So today I thought I'd build up to 110kg and see how I felt. This is how it went

40 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3 straps and belt on. Felt fu**ing horrible and like straps were coming loose.

120 x 1 as above

140 x 1

160 x 1

170 x 1

180 x 1

185 x 1

At 180 I went to someone I know in gym to ask why it kept feeling like I was gonna lose grip. Basically I needed to tighten them as if you were revving a bike. I was just wrapping and not tightening so when I did this it felt much better. 185 felt tight in terms of grip.

Oh press

45 x 5 5 5

Done. No accessory work today. Just basic routine. V v happy. I'm gonna get back to my 1 x 5 deadlift routine now starting at about 130 for 5 and building up. I'll give 1RM another go in the new year to see where I'm at. Should've recorded really. Physco Rob made an appearance. Haha.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice one fella, keep it up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What the f**k just happened then......

As I'll be on and off over Xmas I thought I'd test bench and squat to see where I'm at. From there I'd program my routine for 2016. At a guess I said 100/120

So bench first

Bar 2 x 8

50 x 5

70 x 3

80 x 1

90 x 1

100 x 1

105 x 1 back spasms kicked in so nearly failed.

Now onto squats. Shitting it and no way was I gonna blast more than 120kg after 6 months off heavy work with the f**kers. Well........

Bar 2 x 5

40 x 5

70 x 3

100 x 1

120 x 1 was there even weight on!

140 x 1 flew up. Wtf. Haha

150 x 1 grinder

160 x 1 flew up too. Eh!






Now then. Do I quit at that or move up. On video it was easy. Only hard bit was in the hole.

f**k it.

172.5kg pb x 1! Hells teeth. Wtf. I check video. Not parallel. I knew in myself as soon as I racked that it was s**t.

Legs tired now. f**k it. Try again. Nailed it!






Depth isn't perfect and prob wouldn't pass ipf rules but I don't care. It's parallel so I'm having it.

I need a sit down now. Haha.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deathlifts

Still working on form and trying maxes to see where I'm at. I'll be ditching these now for a few months now I know my limit. New overhand grip and straps.

40 x 2 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 3

140 x 1

160 x 1






180 x 1






190 x nearly 1 pb. t**t! Lol.






So I'm after advice. I've never ever had an issue getting off the floor. Always past the knees. How can I work on this? Trying to engage lats more and work on using these bloody straps.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

I just think it was bad luck on the 190kg mate. If you watch the vid you can see where you would be starting the strong back pull phase your knees are not yet locked.

If you had got your knees in you would have done it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Irondan said:


> I just think it was bad luck on the 190kg mate. If you watch the vid you can see where you would be starting the strong back pull phase your knees are not yet locked.
> 
> If you had got your knees in you would have done it.


Yeah so so close. Gonna add some assistance work to try push on


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Last squat session for the year before the hard work starts Tuesday. New inov8 shoes so thought I'd see how s**t I was getting used to them......

Bar 2 x 8

50 x 5

70 x 3

100 x 1

120 x 1 (bounced off shoulders when coming up!)

140 x 1

160 x 1






175 x 1 pb!!!!!!






Form was good on 160. Flew up and felt easy. 175 was another story. Fell forward and nearly ditched it. Lost all tightness at bottom in hole. Still, I'm having it. 185kg in me for sure. Buzzing!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was intense. Volume kicked my arse. Gonna take getting used to.

All working sets

Deads

5 x 2 at 142.5. Failed first rep as did no straps and was like butter. Last set was hard.

Block pulls

2 x 1 at 150. Felt like they weren't moving then all of a sudden it flew up.

Deficits. FAIL. NONE! I was fried by this point and it was game over.

Shrugs

3 x 20 at 70

Lat pd

3 x 20 at 67.5

Chins. FAIL. NONE! Really feeling it now.

Farmers walk with 16kg KB. 3 no.

Done. The volume has kicked my arse. I must be getting better with straps as they stayed tight and showed my vulnerability without them.

This was heavy deads day. Next up is rep bench on Thurs.

I honestly feel like defecit deads will have little effect so I'll see how I progress. I'm already very explosive off the floor no matter what weight. It's knees onwards where I fail which is why I'm hoping these block pulls will sort me out.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Do you do much foam rolling? When I used to pull heavy I had a similar sticking point from the knee upwards. I can't attribute getting past it to foaming 100%, but I found a few nasty knots I had no idea about, got rid of them and things improved.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ares said:


> Do you do much foam rolling? When I used to pull heavy I had a similar sticking point from the knee upwards. I can't attribute getting past it to foaming 100%, but I found a few nasty knots I had no idea about, got rid of them and things improved.


Tbh I don't no. I have the occasional massage though which loosens me up which is good. I may get a roller now for home though and do it before going. Cheers for that.

Did you do much accessory work to overcome your sticking point? I'm brill off the floor. Prob get 210-220kg to knees.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phew that was hard. As with before, this has kicked my arse.

All working sets

Bench 3 x 10 at 70. Explosive and fast

Cgbp 2 x 6 (6 3) at 75. Absolutely killed me and exploited my weakness in bench. Always been explosive off chest but as with deads my sticking point is midpoint.

1 pause 2 board press 2 x 10 (7 6) at 65. Very very fast off chest but shocking mid point

Lat pd 3 x 20 at 67.5

Front raises 3 x 15 at 6

Had to skip Chins and cv as stomach doesn't feel good.

Good session but feeling it now. Looks like I've discovered my bench weaknesses. My super long slender arms make hard work of it. Confident though I'll be repping 100kg soon once I improve my puny triceps.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Get in! First session of the new year so I was shitting it.....

Last deads session I did oh grip with straps touch n go at 142.5 5x2

Today I decided that was going to be touch much after 4 weeks off so I would spend this week going steady then hit that next week.

So I did:

Heavy Deads

2 x 5 at 40 with a nice stretch

1 x 5 at 40 explosive

1 x 3 at 50

1 x 3 at 70

1 x 2 at 100 feeling strong

1 x 1 at 120. Now do I stop here or go for working sets at prescribed week 1 session 1 of cube.

I went for it. Not only did I easily do 142.5kg at 5 x 2 I did it with resets. I'm putting pissing it down to changing to figure 8 straps. My grip is so much stronger! I felt awesome doing them.

Block pulls

2 x 3 at 150

Shrugs

3 x 20 at 70

Lat pd

3 x 12 at 82.5

Chins 3 x 3

KB walks x 3 at 12kg

Done! Chuffed. After baby being born and not training I was seriously bricking this session. Time to get some routine and consistency again! Have a good day.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rep bench day. It was good but bloody hard meaning I couldn't complete the prescribed sets and reps!

Bench (working sets only)

2 x 8 at 70

Cgbp

6 and 3 at 75

1 inch paused bench

8 and 5 at 65

Lat pd

3 x 12 at 82.5

Front raise 3 x 12 at 6

Chins 3 3 3

Done. Shame I couldn't do all of cg and paused but I busted my balls and couldn't do any more. As usual I failed on tri lockout!


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

robc1985 said:


>


 Similar shape/size as myself in those pics , whats your diet?

I'm also mostly using weights from home and getting to the gym when i can but have a bench , weights and dumbells ect here where i can crack on and get more shape and lose more weight until i'm happy about going more into the gym .


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

zorro88 said:


> Similar shape/size as myself in those pics , whats your diet?
> 
> I'm also mostly using weights from home and getting to the gym when i can but have a bench , weights and dumbells ect here where i can crack on and get more shape and lose more weight until i'm happy about going more into the gym .


Diet hasn't been great since baby has come. Getting it back in check though.

7 - 2/3 tub of high protein yoghurt

Half 10 - banana

Half 1 - chicken and cous cous

Half 3 - mass shake either pre made or home made with evoo

6 - spaghetti bol, chicken and sweet fries etc

Half 8 - 50/50 dex/whey

Half 9 - cassein with peanut butter and evoo

Not a brill diet but could be worse. More whole foods ideal but have about 15kg of protein powder to work through.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Current shape:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Explosive squats.

Felt great and really powerful. Bar bouncing off my back!

Squats 8 x 3 at 110

Paused 2 x 8 at 100

Leg press 3 x 10 at 120

Ham curls 3 x 10 at 50

Done. Legs aching now!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Start this up again.

TrainIng been going well. Currently on a bit of a recomp and following Jim stoppani down and up mass program.

Don't look at bad as I did but still need to lose the chub

FitNotes Workout - Monday 16th May 2016

** Cable Crossover **
- 12.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 12.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 12.5 kgs x 12 reps

** Low Cable Crossover **
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Fly **
- 15.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Flat Hammer Press **
- 35.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Tricep Kickback **
- 6.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 12 reps

** V-Bar Push Down **
- 21.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 21.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 16.25 kgs x 12 reps
- 16.25 kgs x 12 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 16.25 kgs x 15 reps
- 16.25 kgs x 15 reps

** Standing Tricep Extention **
- 8.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 8.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Crunch **
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pre wo in, I dragged myself to gym with my Mrs. Great fun.

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 19th May 2016

** Hammer Strength Row **
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Straight-Arm Cable Pushdown **
- 21.25 kgs x 15 reps
- 21.25 kgs x 15 reps
- 21.25 kgs x 15 reps

** Machine Row **
- 15.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Hammer Front Pulldown **
- 25.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 30.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Barbell Curl **
- 15.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Low Pulley Curl **
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps

** Rope Hammer **
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 15 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **
- 65.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Seated Toe Raise **
- 55.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

FitNotes Workout - Sunday 22nd May 2016

** Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise **
- 6.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Cable Lat Raise **
- 3.75 kgs x 12 reps
- 3.75 kgs x 12 reps
- 3.75 kgs x 12 reps

** Cable Front Raise **
- 8.75 kgs x 12 reps
- 8.75 kgs x 12 reps
- 8.75 kgs x 12 reps

** Standing Db Raise **
- 8.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Overhead Press **
- 15.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Dumbbell Shrug **
- 20.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Bb Shrug **
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Medicine Ball **
- 3.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 3.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 3.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Crunch **
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 15 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest tri and abbs. Loved it. Weak as a kitten on Bench but it'll come back. Don't care tbh. Enjoying training as opposed to giving myself a headache going too heavy and not even having fun.

FitNotes Workout - Monday 23rd May 2016

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
- 70.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 70.0 kgs x 6 reps

** RG Bench Press **
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 18.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 18.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 18.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Cable Crossover **
- 15.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 12.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Tricep Press Machine **
- 85.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 85.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 85.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 65.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 4 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 4 reps

** Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 8.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Lying Triceps Extension **
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 12.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Tricep Flat Bar Pushdown **
- 26.25 kgs x 8 reps
- 26.25 kgs x 8 reps
- 26.25 kgs x 8 reps
- 21.25 kgs x 8 reps

** Tricep Kickback **
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 8.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 55.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Crunch **
- 15 reps
- 15 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Really good workout. I feel asleep this aft as I felt like absolute crap. Woke up and threw some pre wo down me and I was ok then and ready for the gym. Really enjoyed it. Much prefer this style of training over powerlifting. More variety and much more fun.

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 24th May 2016

** Hammer Strength Row **
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Barbell Row **
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Machine Row **
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Straight-Arm Cable Pushdown **
- 23.75 kgs x 8 reps
- 23.75 kgs x 8 reps
- 23.75 kgs x 8 reps
- 21.25 kgs x 8 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 45.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Underhand Lat Pd **
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Barbell Curl **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Prone Db Curl **
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Low Pulley Curl **
- 13.75 kgs x 8 reps
- 13.75 kgs x 8 reps
- 13.75 kgs x 8 reps
- 11.25 kgs x 10 reps

** High Cable Curl **
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Rope Hammer **
- 12.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 12.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 12.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **
- 95.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 95.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 95.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 20 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hiit done. 25 mins of cardio. Didn't do legs part as I have heavy squats tomorrow and want to preserve myself for that. Time for protein pate now with seed bread and a shake.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was bloody incredible. Pb's all over the place. One down side. Forgot to do rest pause and drop sets.

By pb I mean that I ruined it. Usual oh press is 50kg x 4 reps tops. Did 2x6 today. Wtf is that about? Seems healthy eating and consistency in training routine is paying dividends.

FitNotes Workout - Sunday 29th May 2016

** Overhead Press **
- 50.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Dumbbell Press **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Smith Machine Upright Row **
- 40.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Bb Shrug **
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Behind Back Shrug **
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Facepulls **
- 21.25 kgs x 8 reps
- 21.25 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 10.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 65.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Crunch **
- 15 reps
- 15 reps

Time for Pwo shake, then protein and lunch after. Chilled day today. Go get some grub in. Chuffed!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was horrible. Just bloody horrible. 16-20 reps absolutely suck balls! Think in 2 weeks it's 26-30. That'll ruin me for good!

FitNotes Workout - Monday 30th May 2016

** High Cable Crossover **
- 13.75 kgs x 16 reps
- 13.75 kgs x 16 reps
- 13.75 kgs x 16 reps

** Low Cable Crossover **
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Fly **
- 12.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 12.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 12.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 14.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 14.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 14.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Flat Hammer Press **
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Tricep Kickback **
- 8.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 8.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 8.0 kgs x 20 reps

** Tricep Flat Bar Pushdown **
- 24.5 kgs x 20 reps
- 24.5 kgs x 20 reps

** Laying Bench Tri Extension **
- 15.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 20 reps

** Lower Cable Overhead Extention **
- 10.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 16 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 45.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 20 reps

** Crunch **
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 2nd June 2016

** Hammer Strength Row **
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Straight-Arm Cable Pushdown **
- 23.75 kgs x 16 reps
- 23.75 kgs x 16 reps
- 23.75 kgs x 13 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 35.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Standing Lat Pulldown **
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps

** One Arm Seated Cable Row **
- 13.75 kgs x 16 reps
- 13.75 kgs x 16 reps
- 13.75 kgs x 16 reps

** Barbell Row **
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Prone Db Curl **
- 4.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 4.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 4.0 kgs x 20 reps

** Behind Back Cable Curl **
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps

** Barbell Curl **
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps

** EZ-Bar Preacher Curl **
- 7.5 kgs x 20 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 20 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 20 reps

** Rope Hammer **
- 11.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 11.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 11.25 kgs x 16 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 4 workout 3 shoulders traps and abbs.

Nothing special today. Just in and out. Rather boring tbh

FitNotes Workout - Friday 3rd June 2016

** Lateral Machine Raise **
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Cable Lat Raise **
- 3.75 kgs x 16 reps
- 1.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 1.25 kgs x 16 reps

** Cable Front Raise **
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.25 kgs x 16 reps

** One-Arm Standing Dumbbell Press **
- 6.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 6.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Hammer Strength Shoulder Press **
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 16 reps

** Bb Shrug **
- 60.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 20 reps

** Dumbbell Shrug **
- 22.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 20 reps

** Straight Arm Pushdown **
- 21.25 kgs x 20 reps
- 21.25 kgs x 20 reps
- 21.25 kgs x 20 reps

** Crunch **
- 16 reps
- 16 reps
- 16 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 45.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 20 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

In, out, cba today

Week 5 wo 1

FitNotes Workout - Monday 6th June 2016

** Flat Smith Bench **
- 80.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 15 reps

** RG Bench Press **
- 50.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 20.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Cable Crossover **
- 17.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 17.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 17.5 kgs x 2 reps
- 12.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 75.0 kgs x 4 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 3 reps

** Tricep Press Machine **
- 95.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 95.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 95.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 16.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 14.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Lying Triceps Extension **
- 20.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Tricep Flat Bar Pushdown **
- 33.75 kgs x 5 reps
- 33.75 kgs x 5 reps
- 33.75 kgs x 5 reps
- 26.25 kgs x 8 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feeling a bit more motivated today so went to the gym.

I was getting some crazy ass looks because I was sweating like a mad man and doing cardio accelerations between sets. Basically between every set, run on the spot for 1 minute. I'm actually quite fit as it goes but f**k me it's still hard work. Then on top of that was my workout. Painful! Hoping to shift some serious fat running this alongside a decent defecit diet.

FitNotes Workout - Saturday 11th June 2016

** Flat Smith Bench **
- 50.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **
- 40.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press **
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Tricep Press Machine **
- 75.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Dips **
- 9 reps
- 9 reps
- 9 reps
- 9 reps
- 9 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 45.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Crunch **
- 11 reps
- 11 reps
- 11 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Legs shaking, body shaking, tshirt absolutely soaked. Think it was a good workout.

FitNotes Workout - Monday 13th June 2016

** Overhead Press **
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Smith One Arm Upright Row **
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Standing Db Raise **
- 8.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 8.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 8.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Trap Deadlift **
- 60.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 3 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 45.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Leg Press **
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 20 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Diet hit and miss this week. Gonna get back on wagon from Monday. Still a pound down though so could be worse.

V good session today with Mrs. Start of a 9 week 4 day a week stoppani program together to shift some weight. Cardio accelerations in between each set making it bloody horrible tbh. Both did well though and good she can now dedicate 4 days a week with me.

FitNotes Workout - Saturday 18th June 2016

** Flat Smith Bench **
- 50.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press **
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 4 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 4 reps

** Decline Hammer Strength Chest Press **
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 4 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 4 reps

** Tricep Press Machine **
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Crunch Machine **
- 55.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 55.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Crunch **
- 11 reps
- 11 reps
- 11 reps
- 15 reps

** V-Bar Push Down **
- 31.25 kgs x 11 reps
- 31.25 kgs x 11 reps
- 31.25 kgs x 11 reps
- 31.25 kgs x 11 reps
- 26.25 kgs x 5 reps


----------

